# Defined Brows - Yay or Nay?



## llehsal (Apr 28, 2011)

While blog hopping this morning, one of my favorite bloggers posted a question on brows.  Whether it's ok or not.  I love neat brows yes, well tailored and taken care of, however, there is the extreme.  Many celebs are doing it these days and it's kinda on the scary side and makes the face look a bit harsh.  A fine example below.  These brows remind me of when drag queens cover their brows and draw in new ones....

How do you like your brows?





Source


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 28, 2011)

I prefer them on the thinner side.  Those are very thick and harsh and not a compliment what-so-ever to the eye makeup.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Apr 28, 2011)

My brows are naturally thin and sparse. I typically would lightly draw them in, skinny. Over the last few months I've using darker brown matte eyeshadow and an angled brush. I've gotten MASSIVE compliments on how I've been doing them lately. This picture above is a bit extreme though!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 28, 2011)

The picture above is extreme, i agree.

I like my brows defined, i fill in the holes and correct their shape and length, it's a big pet peeve for me. I find my eyebrows thick enough so i don't thicken them. I don't like thin eyebrows to the point they look like a line, but i don't like thick eyebrows either.


----------



## KaraC (Apr 28, 2011)

I find that getting eyebrows right is one of the hardest things. Don't want to look like a drag queen, but I need more definition. I've tried light strikes with an eyebrow pencil in the direction of growth, but they still look too fine,and the inner edge close to the nose is hard to get right for me.


----------



## llehsal (Apr 28, 2011)

I am still in the process of getting my brows to look right.  Some times they look good on their own, sometimes they definitely need some pencil re-working (like now).


----------



## BombDiggity (Apr 28, 2011)

I really like defined brows, but not to the thickness of the brows in the picture you posted they're just too much. I think that defined brows just makes someone look so much more polished


----------



## AndreaRenee (Apr 28, 2011)

When I started filling in my brows I started to keep them thin as well. It's kinda scary how filling them in a little makes them look so much bigger. =x

I wear glasses, have low brows and hooded eyes, so I need all the space I can get. Too thick for me and I look disproportionate. Dx

I honestly don't think it looks too bad if you have enough space, but most can't pull it off.


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 28, 2011)

I think Kim looks gorgeous. The woman on the left has a dragesque look, but mainly because of the overly contoured nose. The woman on the right is beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Apr 28, 2011)

I like defined browns but not super thick ones.  I'm not a fan of super thin ones either or the over plucked badly shaped "fish hook" ones.


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 28, 2011)

I prefer more of a straight, full brow as opposed to something very arched. I don't think it's the harsh in Kim's photo that bothers me, but the almost fluorescent brow highlight. Probably a case of wanting what I can't have, but these are my favourites: 

 

 

 Naturally, I have very sparse brows, and I fill them in as much as I can without looking too fake. I try and extend them out, as well, as the tails are almost non-existent. I do prefer something a bit softer than what MAs tend to do to me.


----------



## perlanga (Apr 28, 2011)

I prefer defined brows over wispy or fuzzy brows. Lala's brows look great, Kim's are a bit too thick!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 28, 2011)

I liked defined brows, but in moderation!

On another note, the nose contouring in that photo is AWFUL!!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Apr 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On another note, the nose contouring in that photo is AWFUL!!!


OMG I didn't even notice that before..ewww scary


----------



## AmyNxDx (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwen almost always has perfect brows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ahh Maris these are how my brows look so of course I prefer the not so notiable arch as well, Gwen definitely has some killer brows but I don't like how thin they are, looking back to my teen years I wore them to thin as well so now I just pluck around the edges and color lightly with a powder filler!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 29, 2011)

Ah! Classic and beautiful.
 



> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I prefer more of a straight, full brow as opposed to something very arched. I don't think it's the harsh in Kim's photo that bothers me, but the almost fluorescent brow highlight. Probably a case of wanting what I can't have, but these are my favourites:


----------



## Kitytize (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwen's brows are perfect to me! The brows in the first post are too thick for my liking. My brows are really short so I draw them longer.


----------



## greeneyedlady (Apr 29, 2011)

I prefer enhancing what's there. However, if I'm going for a look from a specific era--like the liz or M. monroe pics, I'd fill in the brows uber-enhancing their natural shape. If I do this, I don't where dark shadows, and keep the shadows very close to the crease. Here's a marilyn monroe look I did a while back (I lined the hell out of my lips and brows lol!):


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Kim looks gorgeous. The woman on the left has a dragesque look, but mainly because of the overly contoured nose. The woman on the right is beautiful.



I agree with you. Besides, I prefer eye brows like that rather than thin brows.


----------



## malemakeuplover (Apr 30, 2011)

Defined eyebrows are an absolute must for me.


----------



## Leylani (May 2, 2011)

I`m obsessed with my brows! And I dont like them to look thin, but rather full and defined. In a natural way


----------



## KaytieBaybie (May 2, 2011)

I have to say I'm a big fan of thick, well defined brows. I actaully like the look of Kelly, LaLa and Kim's brows. I pencil them as well as fill them in with a brow powder. I like Kim's brows before, they still looked natural. 





Also Megan's brows I love. That arch kills.


----------



## cbaker136 (May 2, 2011)

Liz Taylor! what a beauty, love her brows


----------



## AmyNxDx (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *KaytieBaybie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say I'm a big fan of thick, well defined brows. I actaully like the look of Kelly, LaLa and Kim's brows. I pencil them as well as fill them in with a brow powder. I like Kim's brows before, they still looked natural.
> 
> Also Megan's brows I love. That arch kills.



I love Megan Fox's brows and face LOL


----------



## kikikinzz (May 3, 2011)

I dont really like full thick brows (had em my whole life).  Now that I'm getting older, I sway more to the thin brow


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *KaytieBaybie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Also Megan's brows I love. That arch kills.


 Seriously though....her eyebrows are perfection!


----------



## malemakeuplover (May 3, 2011)

@greeneyedlady You look perfectly stunning in that picture. You rock 1950's makeup!


----------



## sammiebz (May 3, 2011)

I almost always have to define my brows... I butchered them when I was younger, plucked way too much and now it doesn't grow back the way I want it to! I've also been through that "sharpie" stage, never again though LOL... but now a days I'll line them with either a medium or dark brown penicl, then shade in some darker brown to make them look more natural. I have dark skin tone therefore I use the darker colors... I don't really like them too thick, but also don't like them too thin... LOVE megan's eye brows I wish mine could be natural like that! But I am willing to be she fills them in in some spots to make them more fuller...


----------



## CellyCell (May 3, 2011)

I think all three have nice eyebrows, I much prefer them than thin ones. It frames people's faces much more nicely when it's defined. I started doing them on myself for over a year and it really made a difference on my overall appearance - years ago they were much thinner. I just follow my natural brow shape and fill them in with a shade color a little bit lighter than mines, nothing fancy - although some days I accidentally get heavy handed and it goes on much more harsh than I'd like. I don't really like when it looks harsh on folks and all you see are eyebrows lol.

Here's mine from the past week, flash makes the color appear more lighter but IRL it blends better:

 -


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *sammiebz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I butchered them when I was younger, plucked way too much and now it doesn't grow back the way I want it to!



mine are the exact same way it's so depressing lol  If you say a close up pic of my browns you'd probably gasp in horror haha


----------



## Its Only Nicole (May 31, 2011)

Since my eyebrows are naturally.. big.. thick.. bushy.. and black.. I prefer thinner ones.  I don't think the ones in the picture look very bad.. each person has their own way.  I see a lot.. and I mean.. a LOT of girls at work.. of ALL AGES.. 18-60 something w/tattoo'd eyebrows.  This one girl I know, she just shaves hers every night and uses a sharpie.  I like to change to much.. I couldn't and wouldnt want to commit to something like that.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (May 31, 2011)

I love the liz taylor brows... those are about what I have... mine normally are as thick as that picture of Brooke Shields... and meet in the middle if I don't groom them.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 1, 2011)

I loooove well defined brows - Arabic style!









^^This woman is absolutely stunning, btw!


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jun 1, 2011)

Omg LOVE! and yes she is gorg!



> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loooove well defined brows - Arabic style!
> 
> ...


----------



## xina751 (Jun 1, 2011)

growing up as a young italian girl...body hair was always an issue! i had extra sensitve skin and so could not thread or wax without reaction...i have been an avid plucker since age 12! i still have my very first set of tweezerman tweezers from way back then, and i still use them.

to me brows are the most fun part of the face. i have toyed with different brow looks for myself and depending on makeup looks i do...and i just to say as long as a brow is clean i love it! even thicker brows can be beautiful as long as it's cohesive and clean in my opinion.

i personally toy with dark blonde, red, red/brown, and black brows on myself all the time.


----------



## angels41105 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah I get a little irate when my eyebrow pencil goes missing or runs out. I have naturally arched eyebrows. but the ends, though extend long on their own, are thinner. So I try to fill in between the hairs. I do not line my whole brow, just complete what I have naturally


----------



## ls820 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think some people look absolutely amazing with defined brows, it really frame their face. on the other hand I look like the devil woman with defined brows since my brows are already pretty big and pigmented!


----------



## strangechild (Jun 2, 2011)

Unfortunately the outer third of my eyebrow is very sparse, I mean like 5-6 hairs from my natural arch to where the tip of the tail would be, and said hairs have an unnatural growth pattern. They are impossible to work with, and trimming them down only makes it look like I have brow stubble, so I finally made the decision to wax most of them off and pencil them on and I'm very happy with them. I really do prefer a natural brow, I try to make mine look as un-dragqueeny as possible.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> growing up as a young italian girl...body hair was always an issue! i had extra sensitve skin and so could not thread or wax without reaction...i have been an avid plucker since age 12! i still have my very first set of tweezerman tweezers from way back then, and i still use them.
> 
> ...



I can understand that even though I'm not Italian.. half mexican though.. and.. they are seriously.. scary thick.. I'm going to find a pic..


----------



## KaytieBaybie (Jun 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since my eyebrows are naturally.. big.. thick.. bushy.. and black.. I prefer thinner ones.  I don't think the ones in the picture look very bad.. each person has their own way.  I see a lot.. and I mean.. a LOT of girls at work.. of ALL AGES.. 18-60 something w/tattoo'd eyebrows.  This one girl I know, she just shaves hers every night and uses a sharpie.  I like to change to much.. I couldn't and wouldnt want to commit to something like that.



For serious? Like with a real legitimate Sharpie? I've never heard of that. Doesn't that increase ones risk of ink poisoning?

Tattooed makeup in general just scares me, I like to change up my makeup.


----------



## angels41105 (Jun 2, 2011)

I personally have toyed with the idea of have my eyebrows filled in by tattoo. Im not talking waxing them off and tatooing them on. I just want to have a dark under layer that does what i do with a pencil. Nothing thick or dramatic, or adding a shape that isnt already there. But just something really natural looking that will save me a good 5-10 mins everyday.

i keep thinking about it, but i dont trust people with my face




. I would be ok with permanent brows, I don't change mine, they are what they are. And if i wanted to be more dramatic i'd still be able to bust out the old pencil and add to what was there.

Idk.... we'll see


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *KaytieBaybie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes seriously.. and Idk about the ink poisoning.. but every night after work.. she washes her face off.. and talk about looking different.  I saw her at the store one time and she got mad at me because I didn't say hi.  I totally didnt recognize her.  But anyways, she washes her face off and applies her sharpie before she goes to sleep.. and then used her eyebrow pencil in the morning.


----------



## llehsal (Jun 2, 2011)

Yikes @ the sharpie....no bueno!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 2, 2011)

Megan Fox's brows are pretty incredible... I might have to start training my brows in that direction because that is just... gorgeous.

Quick, who sells Megan Fox brow stencils?!!


----------



## IslandGirlAng (Jun 3, 2011)

I think the look depends on the face some people look great with a thicker brow while others need to keep em on the thinner side. But either way a nice, well-defined brow that still looks natural will always give you a very polished look. I have thin brows and use Blinc Brow Mousse to fill them in a bit and it lasts all day.


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jun 3, 2011)

*she is most def stunning*. . . I'm going for that type of look, when it comes to brow shapes.


----------



## llehsal (Jun 3, 2011)

Ooooo...this is nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2011)

As a Mexican. my brows were bushy, thick and dark. Now they are just dark lol. One day a good friend of mine decided she had had it with them and decided to pluck away... this was during my first year in junior high. Since then I have plucked, waxed and threaded my eyebrows. I have to admit that I am TERRIBLE at it. I spend soooooooooo much time everyday shaping and lining them ugh ... Any who, below is a picture of my perfectly shaped eyebrows by a magnificent MUA two years ago.

And BTW, I agree with *ox0xbarbiex0xo* Arabic women have some amazing eyebrows and so do Indian woman. I'll add below a pic of Aishwarya Rai. Her eyebrows are not too thick not too thin, just purfect!

C'est moi





And Aishwarya


----------



## xxDamnSheBombxx (Jul 27, 2011)

Your br0ws are poppin girl.


----------



## xxDamnSheBombxx (Jul 27, 2011)

Personally I like the fillled in eyebrows. They make the face stand out and look cleaner or groomed. I hate to see someone with beautiful make-up on &amp; their brows are not filled in. Its like a missing step. Kim, Kelly, &amp; Lala's eyebrows are okay to me, i PREFER mines a little more thinner. Everyone's face size is different, so what works on them, may not work on me.


----------



## inchesnfalling (Jul 27, 2011)

I have to say, I'm quite the fan of defined brows. And I just love looking at brows and the like.

Mine are quite thick, dark, and grow back often, and I have a hard time finding what to do with them. Right now it's just tweezing, and brow gel. 

Anytime I try powder or a light hand with a pencil, I end up looking like a caveman so.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have naturally thick brows. If they are kept tweezed and neat with no outlier hairs, defined brows look expressive and bold in the good way.

In a way, I think they make a person look confident.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm definitely anti-high arch eyebrow.... yuck.

But i like low arch like this:





I am obsessed with natural eyebrows... i have a separate blog just for that. mostly. lol

some examples:


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 28, 2011)

i think it depends on the person, but I am not a big fan of Kandee Johnson's eyebrows.. I don't like brows that are overly arched and defined...


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *CharmedImSure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think it depends on the person, but I am not a big fan of Kandee Johnson's eyebrows.. I don't like brows that are overly arched and defined...


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jul 28, 2011)

Awww! I love Kandees brows! They make her look more exotic I think.


----------



## Siddhartha (Jul 28, 2011)

To me, it totally depends on the person and what looks good on them, and what their style is. I HAVE MONSTER EYEBROWS! They're super thick and I only thin them slightly. Though a lot of people think they look like complete shit, a lot of other people (including myself) think that they compliment my other features. Unless pointed out, I never notice anyone else's eyebrows. In fact, I never really notice anyone's faults...but that's just me. Whatever you think looks good, looks good to me!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 28, 2011)

Defined for sure!  I love a beautifully shaped brow.  I have mine done b/c I can't make mine look as good on my own.  The brows frame your face and are such an important part of your "look".  Eye brows are so important.  I hear horror stories all the time from gals that went pluck wild! LOL I absolutely cannot stand when gals shave off their brows completely and then draw them on with a marker, somtimes it's actually marker!  Other times, it just looks like a marker, but isn't.  My brows are sparse and very light, so if I don't color them in, it looks as though I don't have any, so I have to color mine it, but they don't look drawn on!  I have many different brow kits and brow pencils.   So depending on how I'm feeling that day, or what look I'm going for, depends on which method of filling in my brows.  They are just so important to complete your look!


----------



## PrettyBrownMUA (Jul 28, 2011)

I luv defined brows, but I dislike the brows that are so harsh and too heavily defined. To me they make you look drag queen-ish. I luv a softer defined brow, but not on the thin side.


----------



## DreeS (Jul 28, 2011)

I prefer the natural, slightly arched look. I personally never get my eyebrows professionally done. I always end up looking crazy. I just do some light maintenance at home, and I'm good to go.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jul 29, 2011)

So like at the start of this thread.. I decided to try to grow my brows out a bit.. They are still a work in progress.. its taking forever because I keep plucking them to make them look less beastly and trimming them.. they still aren't nearly as big and bushy as they naturally are.. but kinda.. halfwayish.. more towards the bridge of my nose.. I keep plucking closer to the end.. even though I try not to... Since I stopped plucking the top part of my brow... my natural arch is coming back..


----------



## Carol D. (Jul 29, 2011)

Those are all too thick and dark for my liking. I feel that brows look best just a little lighter in color than one's hair unless your hair is a light color, then they should be slightly darker, i.e. taupe eyebrows on a blond. Blond hair with dark brown eyebrows doesn't look right to me.

The brows in your examples all need thinning and they are too close together, need  to be thinned between them. I go by the classic shaping eyebrow rule explained *here*.

But that's just my taste, we all march to our own drum.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MarilyninDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I cannot decide the best shape for my eyebrows and will probably continue to experiment until I can find the right shape and form. . . I look for input from my friends to help me decide. . . . 

Marilyn in Dallas, Texas


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jul 31, 2011)

LMAO Muse !!


----------



## TheBeautyFreak (Aug 1, 2011)

I only keep mine cleaned up, but a friend of mine has thin brows. She fills them in with an eyebrow pencil, and they look great. I think overdone brows look angry lol. I don't want people to really notice me for my eyebrows. I highlight other parts of my face with makeup, but thats just my oppinion.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 1, 2011)

I haven't waxed my eyebrows in a while (I do it myself at home).  I've just been super lazy.  But I find that when I don't have them nicely shaped, I just can't seem to fill them in and make them look nice.  I end up a little on the Groucho Marx side of fashion.  





Just for fun, here's a pic of my unwaxed brow and my waxed/filled in brow.  I did a post about it on my blog a while back.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't waxed my eyebrows in a while (I do it myself at home).  I've just been super lazy.  But I find that when I don't have them nicely shaped, I just can't seem to fill them in and make them look nice.  I end up a little on the Groucho Marx side of fashion.
> 
> ...


Those aren't too thin. I think they look good.


----------



## ilurvmymakeup (Oct 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Carol D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are all too thick and dark for my liking. I feel that brows look best just a little lighter in color than one's hair unless your hair is a light color, then they should be slightly darker, i.e. taupe eyebrows on a blond. Blond hair with dark brown eyebrows doesn't look right to me.
> 
> ...



I think slightly lighter looks good but everyone is different.  Lightening your brows first and then defining them to your perfect shade could suit some but could easly turn into a disaster if the bleach was left ono long!


----------



## ilurvmymakeup (Oct 22, 2011)

I think lightening your eyebrows can work for some. I'm a little bit obsessed with brows at the moment and find them the hardest to get right.


----------



## brendee2005 (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the look on Kelly ( on the right ). It's suits her and its looks natural on her.


----------



## MarilyninDallas (Oct 22, 2011)

Barbie, your shaped eyebrows are just perfect. .. . . I'm sooo envious. . .


----------



## bwlblog (Oct 24, 2011)

I like a slightly thicker more defined brow. Apparently the ultra thin brows are not as trendy right now. I love the way it frames your face and give you a more polished, wearable look.


----------

